# Lake Jackson Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lake Jackson, Leon County ----- Scouted Lake Jackson yesterday and fished it with my sister for first time this morning. Scouting and talking to locals paid off

About 15 boats in the area that we were fishing. According to the locals the big bite was the week before the last 4-5 inch rain. That would put it about 2 weeks ago. Bream and shellcracker limits were taken for several days. Today we caught only six bream on crickets, but man o man they were giants compared to what I usually catch on the Choctawhatchee River. My sister got the big one, a 1 lb 4 oz. We had three 15 oz, one 14 oz and one 12 oz. Now I know what a true pounder looks like. When I hear someone say that they got a box full of pounders on the Choctaw I hope they do it with tongue in cheek. 

Those we got today looked ready to bed again real soon. 
Headed to Lake Talquin tomorrow for 4 days 

Lake Jackson Bream - copperhead

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Lake Jackson Bream 050614


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking fish. I live just a few minutes from Lake Jackson in Tallahassee... Good luck on Talquin, I have seen some big fish pulled out of that lake.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, i would love to tangle with those on the flyrod..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> nice fish, i would love to tangle with those on the flyrod..



We used 100% graphite bream buster type 12 ft poles and they just didn't want to come to the boat. Great fun but almost like butchering to clean these things. Way to big to fry whole unless you have a deep vat or filet them . We are going to broil them for supper.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

VERY JEALOUS!
We used to call them "Titty Bream"........ To big to get your hand around so you have to squeeze them against your chest to get the hook out!
Is that the Lake Jackson just outside of Opp?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> VERY JEALOUS! We used to call them "Titty Bream"........ To big to get your hand around so you have to squeeze them against your chest to get the hook out! Is that the Lake Jackson just outside of Opp?


Sorry. I see the Leon county part now.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> We used 100% graphite bream buster type 12 ft poles and they just didn't want to come to the boat. Great fun but almost like butchering to clean these things. Way to big to fry whole unless you have a deep vat or filet them . We are going to broil them for supper.


Grill them big ones over medium heat and baste with lemon butter, their great that way.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

FRY EVERYTHING. Except mullet, SMOKE it!!! 

Nice fish JB. You should do very well on Talquin. Bite is "hot" from what I've heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I lived near Lake Jackson when I went to FSU. I spent a lot of nights on that lake and caught a lot of bass. My GPA would have been a lot higher if I had left my boat home in PC.

I loved tossing a buzz bait on a full moon in the summer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> FRY EVERYTHING. Except mullet, SMOKE it!!!


+1!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome Fishwalton, nice pictures beautiful Pictures of the lilly pad and flowers, it look like you and your family had a blast. Good for you Sir. :thumbup:


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice looking fish. 

We had 2 small ponds at my house growing up the we stocked with copperheads and those things would get huge. Real fun to catch on light tackle too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking fishies!!! Heck of a bunch of lily pads!!!! I bet some plastics would slay em in them pads!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was a kid, my father lived on Tower Rd next to lake Jackson. He was a local taxidermist and fishing guide on Jackson. We caught some MONSTER bream in there. The best was night fishing with 10-12" shiners under a cork. He had a wall in his house with about 3 dozen bass on it. He wouldn't mount one under 7lbs. Biggest was 17lbs. I think it may have come out of Lake Ocheesee thought. Over by Chipley. Even bigger bream in that lake. But dont get lost! That place is like the haunted forest! SUPER CREEPY at night.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Update on Lakes Jackson and Talquin*

Planned to hit Jackson one more time Friday morning to see if we could catch a few more of those giant bream, but got side-tracked by a crappie report from Lake Talquin so did that instead. After visiting my sister in Tallahassee my crappie.com buddy Charles from Crestview met me at Lake Talquin Lodge for a 3 night stay.


----------

